# Frustrated at at BG - 35 weeks pregnant



## joannaharvey7 (Jun 14, 2017)

The frustration this week after my usual good reading foods not agreeing with me!! 
All I've had for lunch today is wholemeal pitta and salad - with natural yoghurt afterwards - usually an easy 6.0 reading for me and it was 7.5 one hour post meal!! What the hell! No matter what I eat this week my body hates me(!)
Noticing 2 hours post meal it dropped to 6.8. It makes me feel like eating a load of crap food to see what occurs 
Hormones!!!!


----------

